# a bit of assistance please...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hello again. I am trying to help my friend retrieve her family photos from her hard drive which I have removed from her all in one (with a broken screen). It was the same type of puter as mine, HP all in one type. the hard drive is the same size and operating system as my own. I got a pluggable connection and it seems to be working I just don't know how to access her photos on her hard drive? Thanks, K


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If your hard drive is still the boot drive you should be able to read her drive from the slave slot it is in and go to the photo files to copy them.

If your PCs and drives are identical you should be able to unplug yours and plug hers in, boot as her system and copy the photos to flash drive , DVD or SD card.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Hello again. I am trying to help my friend retrieve her family photos from her hard drive which I have removed from her all in one (with a broken screen). It was the same type of puter as mine, HP all in one type. the hard drive is the same size and operating system as my own. I got a pluggable connection and it seems to be working I just don't know how to access her photos on her hard drive? Thanks, K


User files are normally found under the username directory someplace. If your friend used the username Mary then her files will be in \Users\Mary someplace.

Keep in mind that contemporary Windows workstation versions are full & secure multi-user environments, so you may need to access protected user directories as administrator. Post back for instructions if the user profile seems to be empty.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ok Nevada It says the "sue" file is empty and that I will need some kind of permission to enter.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Ok Nevada It says the "sue" file is empty and that I will need some kind of permission to enter.


Right-click on the \Sue folder and select Properties. Click the Security tab. Click the Edit button. Give Everyone permission, and check all boxes in the lower panel to give full control. Click Apply & OK.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Right click on the drive root and select search and then enter *.jpg or *.gif for the file name and it will find the photos you are looking for.


----------

